# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Biwacksack Tipps

## noox

Ein Freund hat grad auf Facebook gepostet, dass er bei einer Tour war, wo sich einer wegen vermutlich zu hohem Z-Wert bei einem Sturz mehrere Bänder im Knie gerissen hat. 2,5h auf Rettung gewartet. Sie hatten aber Biwaksack dabei.

Möcht ma auch einen Zulegen. Tipps?

Ultralite Biwaksack - Mountain Equipment bei bergzeit.de: (7 Euro Versand AT)
www.bergzeit.de/biwaksack-mou...biwaksack.html

Derselbe bei schwanda.at: (5 Euro Versand AT)
www.schwanda.at/relaunch/shop...&showAll=false

Via Amazon müsste der Versand sogar kostenlos sein, wenn man noch etwas dazubestellt:
www.amazon.de/Mountain-Equipm...9754447&sr=8-1

----------


## georg

Um einen Verletzten zu lagern reicht ein leichter Biwaksack bzw eine dicke Rettungsdecke. Bei den gwöhnlichen Umständen am Berg heißt es: Lagern auf Ski/Jacken/Rucksäcken/Biwaksack um nach unten zu isolieren und oben Jacken bzw eine Aludecke.

Übernachten in so einem Ding ist aber der absolute Notfall und da gehts es nur ums blanke Überleben. Ohne Schneehöhle sinnlos, weil das Ding nicht isoliert. Der wird innen auch komplett nass, einfach weil dein Wasserdampf nicht rauskann.

Also konkret für deine Frage: Um einen Verletzten zu lagern ist das in Verbindung mit einer leichten Aludecke sehr gut. Als "Biwaksack" im engeren Sinne sind die Dinger naja.. man hats halt mit.

----------


## noox

Ok, danke. Einsatzzweck von dem günstigen Teil ziemlich begrenzt. Andererseits wär's in einer Notsituation, wo man eine Nacht am Berg verbringen muss, auch nicht sehr hilfreich... Muss mir das noch mals durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

----------


## georg

Sehr begrenzter Einsatzzweck, das schon. Im Wesentlichen reduziert sich der Einsatzzweck auf eine wasserdichte Unterlage. Ich würde dir aber trotzdem raten so was mitzunehmen. Denn wenn sich einmal einer verletzt, dann zählt jeder Fetzen Stoff der mit ist. Dann lagert man den Menschen auf möglichst viele, dicke Unterlagen und deckt ihn mit einerm leichten Biwaksack oder Rettungsdecke zu. Wenn du mal in einer Schneehöhle übernachten mußt ist eine wasserdichte Unterlage auch nicht übel.
Aber hineinschlupfen und drinnen übernachten - wofür das Ding eigentlich gedacht ist - kannst du eben wegen der Wasserdichtigkeit und der mangelnden Isolation vergessen. Dafür benötigst du stärkere Biwaksäcke die eine Durchlüftung garantieren. Für geplante Übernachtungen in Schneehöhlen hast du einen Biwaksack wieder nur als Unterlage für den Schlafsack.

----------

